# How much fork air pressure??



## Quik (Jan 4, 2014)

New to the game, just bought a new Scott Spark 920. It has a Fox evolution fork. I am 6ft 2in about 240lbs. What air pressure should I start with in the fork. I understand the rear I need to adjust based on sag but not sure about the front fork. Thanks!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

set it by sag. there is no silver bullet guide to air pressure and rider weight. just set it by sag, test ride it, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Quik (Jan 4, 2014)

How much sag is the norm for front and rear? Also, it has 3 remote settings, locked out, traction, and full open. Should the sag be checked in "full open"?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Check sag in anything but locked out. Sag is normally 20-30% of full travel.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Also, when you get back from a ride, see how much of the full travel you have used on the fork.

Some have a rubber ring around one leg, but if not you can put a zip tie on.

You are aiming to use close to all the travel on the biggest hits.
So if after a ride you find the zip tie/rubber ring right at the top of the fork leg, increase the air pressure by 5psi and try again.

Start with the recommended air pressure for your weight. If that is not known, try 100psi.

My bike is fitted with a Rock Skox Sektor (130mm travel)

On this fork it said l should be running 75psi for my weight but there was always about 30mm unused travel. I dropped the pressure by 5psi, then another 5psi, ending up at 65psi.

Now the fork shows 10-20mm unused travel after most rides, unless l hit a really big hole and then it is all used.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I set up my suspension to use all my travel on most of my rides. If I actually feel it bottom out at any time, I'll increase the pressure a bit. I figure I paid for 100 mm, and I have a front end height that makes room for 100 mm, I'm going to use 'em!


----------



## Quik (Jan 4, 2014)

The sticker on my bike only shows rider weight up to 210lbs and it says 160 psi for that weight. The bike shop put 165 in rear and 125 in fork. Rode today and felt ok but I am a complete newb so I will learn as I go


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you got full travel and didn't feel the suspension bottoming out, move on to rebound.

If you didn't get full travel, try 10 psi less.


----------

